

Tl;dr - tristanstraub

Writers on the web, please provide an abstract at the top of your articles, so I can decide if I want to read it or not, without having to skim through the entire article.
======
ryduh
I've heard that good newspaper writers write the most important information at
the beginning of the article so that you can keep reading if you're still
interested but get the main points quickly.

